#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  ЕС 17-й Кармапа  читае мантру Будды Медицины

## Dechen Zangmo

ЕС 17-й Гьялванг Кармапа   читае мантру Будды Медицины
http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/news/1152/

----------

Aion (29.06.2015), Yur (29.06.2013), Гошка (13.05.2015), Че Линг (30.10.2012)

----------


## Татьяна Котова

Автор ограничил доступ. Посмотреть не удалось.

----------


## Леннон

Наверное хорошее видео.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Эка неведаль. Нехай читае дальше. Может, хоть себя вылечит

----------


## Татьяна Котова

> Эка неведаль. Нехай читае дальше. Может, хоть себя вылечит


Себя, скорее всего нет, а вот сострадание к окружающим  вполне может быть.

----------


## Айрат

Хожу на работу пешком, минут 15-20 прогулочным шагом. По пути часто мантры про себя читаю. Раньше регулярно по дороге попадалась одна тетка со сдвинутой крышей. Ее, похоже, в это время гулять выпускали. Она ходила по улице и материла всех кого видит. 
Пару лет назад я шел на работу, крутил у себя внутри мантру Будды Медицины. И мне навстречу эта тетка, ругая всех по пути, как обычно. Я сконцентрировал внимание на этой тетке и продолжил мантру БМ читать. Тетка резко замолчала и пошла дальше молча. После этого я ее не видел. До сих пор интересно, как у нее сейчас состояние. )))

----------


## Татьяна Котова

Наверно тетка вообще навсегда замолчала.

----------


## Дифо

> Хожу на работу пешком, минут 15-20 прогулочным шагом. По пути часто мантры про себя читаю. Раньше регулярно по дороге попадалась одна тетка со сдвинутой крышей. Ее, похоже, в это время гулять выпускали. Она ходила по улице и материла всех кого видит. 
> Пару лет назад я шел на работу, крутил у себя внутри мантру Будды Медицины. И мне навстречу эта тетка, ругая всех по пути, как обычно. Я сконцентрировал внимание на этой тетке и продолжил мантру БМ читать. Тетка резко замолчала и пошла дальше молча. После этого я ее не видел. До сих пор интересно, как у нее сейчас состояние. )))


Выздоровела наверняка!

----------

